# Getting my ram to 1066mhz



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

I cant get my mushkin ram to run at its rated 1066 speed. I dont know much about overclocking so i really need some help... right now it is running at 800mhz 

Here are my specs

Foxconn a79a mobo
4gb mushkin 1066 ram
Rosewill 630Watt psu 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182185
amd phenom x4 3.0 ghz black edition quad core processor


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

Settings should be made in the Bios.
Before you do any kind of OC'ing I would suggest you get a quality PSU. Rosewill's are NOT .


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

I was planning on getting a new one soon... I looked in my bios and i couldnt find any simple settings to change the ram speed.... I dont want to do a lot of overclocking... i just want to make my ram run at 1066.....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we might be able to get you underclocked to hit 1066.............


just for the sake of "goal" discussion, I hope you are not lookign for a noticible speed improvement because you bump your ram to 1066mhz

the faster memory is mainly bought because its almost as cheap as DDR2-800 performance memory and it can be overclocked more reliably

but you arent gonna see any big wow, kind of thing


please post a digital pic of your overclocking screens from within the bios and we will see if we can get you started


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

also download core temp (free)

cpu-z and give us a screenshot from the Cpu / motherboard / memory & SPD tabs

also download OCCT (free) for the process

***the only way to get to 1066 is thru various levels of overclocking


the 1066mhz memory is not a "setting" so to speak


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

Will all that stuff work with windows 7?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Logo09 said:


> Will all that stuff work with windows 7?





that i dont know ? try it ?


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

Hey i just wanted to let you guys know i now have a new corsair psu. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=corsair 850

If that doesnt have enough power im done lol. 

I got those programs to work with win 7. 
still looking for a digital camera... will post back when i get one....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

smart move on the corsair 850!


----------

